# My 622 appears to have died



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

In the middle of watching television this morning, my 622 spontaneously rebooted and refuses to boot back up. I can hear the fan whining and one green light stays on in the front. I tried unplugging and plugging it back in. I even left it unplugged for an hour and tried again with no effect. I guess it's time to call Dish.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep. If she's dead get another.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Talked with customer service and they're sending me another one. I hate that I'm losing all of my recordings though. On the bright side maybe now my audio dropouts will disappear.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Pay $40.00 to activate the External Hard Drive and buy a USB drive and you can save your recordings. Still can't save the timers and other settings but saving the recordings is better than nothing.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If it won't boot, you can only salvage programming with un-mentionables, if at all.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That's right. Its been a long day. I forgot it would not boot at all. Sorry about that.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

And my replacement 622 is now a goner as well. It's stuck in a constant reboot. Tried everything to no avail. Ugh.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Todd H said:


> And my replacement 622 is now a goner as well. It's stuck in a constant reboot. Tried everything to no avail. Ugh.


Are you using a UPS or surge protector? Have you tried another electrical outlet to eliminate a power issue?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

What's Everything? Disconnect the cables to both tuners and reboot. When it comes back, use Menu-6-1-1 and run a check switch test to clear out all the switch knowledge. Unplug it and reconnect the dish cables. Plug it back in and run another check switch test.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

After the last one died I made sure to hook this one up to another outlet. Didn't help though. Guess it's time to buy a UPS.

I can't do a switch test because it doesn't get any further that the green light flashing and the fan spinning before it reboots. I've tried leaving it unplugged for an hour and changing outlets again but it just won't boot.

Dish is sending me another receiver. I'm going to go buy a UPS this afternoon and see if that helps.

This will be my fourth 622. My first one lasted a day, the second one lasted a year, and the third one lasted seven months.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you unplug the dish cables before the boot attempt?


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, tried that as well.


----------



## Papa Midnight (Mar 17, 2009)

I should warn you of this because it cost me an extreme amount of frustration and anger to solve this problem.

I've been watching this forum for a while since I first obtained a ViP 622 receiver after upgrading to the Dish GoldHD with America's Top 250. Not to bash Dish Network. I have no problems with them as a service provider and their better than Comcast on any day of the week which is why I've been with them for 7 years, but Dish Network does some funny things with this receiver and I feel I should inform you of them.

First off, if your receiver is like mine was - which also fell into the infinite reset loop within 12 hours of being installed back in January (ironically, the first time I came to this site looking for answers as to why), it will only be displaying a green light and the fan will be constantly blowing.

Your receiver has not overheated. Don't even let that notion cross your mind. No, leaving it unplugged for a few days and letting it sit will not magically cure your receiver of its ailments.

Now to business: Check the label on the back of your receiver. What your looking for is to see if your receiver is labeled as "Remanufactured", "Refurbished", or any other variation of this. If it cannot be found on the receiver itself, check the box the receiver was delivered in which should have been left by the installer. Dish Network has a habit of giving out Refurbished receivers as new and not informing the customer of such. 

So you know I'm not just spouting bs, this claim can be backed up by performing a search related to such. I would post links backing this, but apparently, I require 5 post to do so.

For the record, the ViP 622 I giddily received was Remanufactured though I received it under the belief I was getting a brand spanking new Dish Network receiver, fresh from the Assembly factory! Was I wrong, or what....

Secondly, I don't know why people keep suggesting that electrical outlets have anything to do with it. The CSR I was on the phone with drove me crazy with these suggestions ranging from "take it out of the surge protector" which the installer (who was also nice enough - not sarcasm - to redo my entire wiring, including a new switch, new LNBs, and all without charge) had chosen to connect it to, to "plug it into the wall directly". "Try another socket". I went as far to as to grab my extension cable and connect it to another circuit entirely to be plagued by the same result which I knew was going to happen, but hey, sometimes you just need to grit your teeth and work with people. This CSR noted my account to have a credit placed on it for the days without service and scheduled a tech to come out on Saturday. It was Monday.

Prior to my making the phone call, the receiver fell into the infinite reset loop and proceeded from their to doing I don't know what within hours of being installed. Actually, every time it reset, it caused the other two SD receivers in my home to reset as well. At some point before midnight, it refused to ever come on again, properly, prompting my call.

I called a second CSR the next day to try and work my way around and get a tech out sooner as I was sitting with what was basically a big silver Paperweight. This one actually recommended changing the channel, although I relayed to him about 6 different times that it was connected via HDMI with another S-Video cable connected just in case I got it back on and the problem was with the HDMI. Nope. I could not relay that changing the channel was pointless, let alone not possible. Instead I asked about having a tech sent out and he noted one was already scheduled and stated there were none available in between. Tuesdays rolls by and the weeks rolled on without Television service. 

Saturday came around and the Techs were there bright and early at 8 AM. This is when I found out some grim news: ViP 622's are prone to a litany of problems according to the Dish Network Technicians that I had to wait nearly a week without TV service to visit (which thankfully, the CSR credited me for), including, but not limited too: HDMI port failure, Ethernet Port Failure, and general Hardware Failure. These techs informed me that I was one of a number of persons who were experiencing problems with the 622 in their general area of service. They noted what the ViP 622 was doing (behavior similar to that of the OP), and no matter how many times they unplugged it (the receiver was absolutely responseless to all commands issued via the remote or the front panel), it failed to even come up to "Acquiring Satellite Signal".

One of the Techs promptly proceeded to his truck and returned with a ViP 722 which I must say has worked flawlessly since that week in January. In under 10 minutes he had it configured, activated, and was on his way with my many thanks. My recommendation, call Dish Network and ask for a tech to be sent out. Tell them your receiver is not functioning properly and that you are without service. Try to have that technician visit as soon as possible. This is the best method I can recommend to getting your service corrected.

The fact of the matter is that the 622 has problems. There of course those who don't and likely won't experience any problem what so ever, but then there are those who will. I think I can best compare it to the PlayStation 2, where some people experienced the Disc Read Error, and there were some who did not. Later models experienced minimal problems by comparison. By that summary, the ViP 722 can be best compared to later models of the PlayStation 2.

I hope this post helps the original poster and any others who may have this or similar problems.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

All true. These boxes are complex computers and the hardware breaks from time to time. You had a broken box that needed to be replaced. It could have been replaced with a working 622 just as well as a 722. Replacements sometime work and sometime even the replacements fail. SOP.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

I have been a DISH customer for over 10 years and the main reason that I have not switched to DirecTV is because of the quality of the DISH receivers over Direct. I find the DIsh receivers so operator friendly with sensible menues, etc. I have 2 VIP622s and up until a week or so ago, both have worked fine. Then the one I have in the living room started this horrible 'click click click 'noise and the next time I turned it on, the message said to unplug it or the DVR functions would be lost. I unplugged it overmight and the next day, Nothing. The green light would briefly come on and then go off. This would happen every hour or so as it kept cycling and nothing I did would stop it.

I called Tech SUpport and they sent out a replacement that arrived yesterday. I installed it without a problem and got everything workimg,Later that night, the new (refurbished) dvr turned itself off and started the same behavior as the last one. Aware that some believe it is a cooling issue, I turned off the stereo receiver thats in the same cabinet, opened the cabinet doors wide and turned on the ceiling fan full blast! About 6 hours later, it turned itself on for an hour in which it worked fine and then went off.

I have taken it out of the power strip an plugged it right into the wall, left it unlugged for a while and then plugged back in, unhooked and rehooked up the other cables, made sure the cabinet is cool, etc. Nothing helps.

Is this what the 622 has become?

Before calling, I tried the online tech support who tried to tell me it was an electrical issue in my house since it happened to both of them. I told him that I have another 622 in the bedroom that is working just fine and they shouldnt send out used equipment.

Ok, as I was typing this, the 622 decided to grace me with its presence once again and had a picture for 7 minutes, lol.

Any more thoughts? Thanks!

Mary


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It certainly happens that a replacement unit also can have problems. Any 622 you get will be a refurb. The refurb process does not seem to be extensive enough to get all returned receivers completely problem free. If the thing does not work, get another replacement. Sooner or later you will get a good one. Or, you can upgrade to a newer receiver and hope you get a new one of whatever it is.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

I just posted a similar problem in another thread...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2037400#post2037400

I was told I have to pay $15 delivery charge to get a replacement for my 7-month old leased 622 and wonder if that's what posters who got replacements are seeing.


----------

